# The most attractive male cuber of 2012?



## RubiksCubex (Apr 7, 2012)

Vote now!


----------



## Forte (Apr 7, 2012)

Joey Gouly


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Joey Gouly


----------



## Jostle (Apr 7, 2012)

Wtf is this?

anyway, definitely Joey.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 7, 2012)

Joey Gouly. Some mod please put him on the poll.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 7, 2012)

Joey Gouly's drivers license is in an art gallery.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 7, 2012)

Who is Joey Gouly? :confused:

I think it's thom barlow


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 7, 2012)

i wish Zane was up there.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 7, 2012)

This thread needs pics


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Dene (Apr 7, 2012)

Still joey gouly


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 7, 2012)

Rowan.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm stuck between like 5 people so I'm probably not even going to vote....

Can we put Anthony Brooks on there?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 7, 2012)

Anyone that isn't aron


----------



## aronpm (Apr 7, 2012)

jokerman5656 said:


> Anyone that isn't aron


 
this is true


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Apr 7, 2012)

I <3 Joey Gouly


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Apr 7, 2012)

Joey's bar is pink.


----------



## Dene (Apr 7, 2012)

aronpm said:


> jokerman5656 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone that isn't aron
> ...


 
Screw that; if we're having an ugliest cuber contest I'm winning.


----------



## emolover (Apr 7, 2012)

I still think it is Zane.


----------



## HMark (Apr 8, 2012)

Feliks

I've never heard about Joey Gouly?


----------



## apoplectic (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry to rain on y'alls parade, but I'm 20112's most attractive speedcuber *dramatically puts on sunglasses*.


----------



## emolover (Apr 8, 2012)

apoplectic said:


> Sorry to rain on y'alls parade, but I'm 20112's most attractive speedcuber *dramatically puts on sunglasses*.


 
Oreally? Show us a picture.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 8, 2012)

apoplectic said:


> Sorry to rain on y'alls parade, but I'm 20112's most attractive speedcuber *dramatically puts on sunglasses*.


 
Well, 20112 is a long ways away, I'm not sure you'll be looking too attractive by then.

Oh, and Michal Pleskowicz and Cornelius are the most attractive cubers.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 8, 2012)

Justin Bieber obviously


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 8, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> Justin Bieber obviously


 

It says "Most attractive *Male* cuber"

And Joey Gouly all the way!


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 8, 2012)

For some reason, my post was deleted. The post was as follows:



> MINIgoings (He told me to).
> seriously though. Woner.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 8, 2012)

Joey Gouly, is this even a question?


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 8, 2012)

Juels Manalang.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Apr 8, 2012)

Dene said:


> Screw that; if we're having an ugliest cuber contest I'm winning.


 
Sorry Dene, but I'm gonna have to steal that win from you


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 8, 2012)

Id own this contest if it was bestlooking of 2009


----------



## cityzach (Apr 8, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> Id own this contest if it was bestlooking of 2009


 
If it makes you feel better i voted for you xD


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 8, 2012)

THis reminds me of the South park episode when the girls make a list of the boys from cutests to ugliest



cityzach said:


> If it makes you feel better i voted for you xD


 
Aw thanks <3


----------



## Skullush (Apr 8, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> THis reminds me of the South park episode when the girls make a list of the boys from cutests to ugliest


 
I hope Joey Gouly buys me shoes


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2012)

JohnLaurain said:


> Sorry Dene, but I'm gonna have to steal that win from you


 
I don't know who you are therefore you don't register on my radar. I'm still uglier.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Apr 8, 2012)

Dene said:


> I don't know who you are therefore you register quite high on my radar. I'm still not uglier.


Fixed.


----------



## Endgame (May 12, 2012)

<3 Joey Gouly. No homo.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (May 14, 2012)

You know, that guy, Aaron, who's hosting the New Albany Open 2012 is pretty smokin'...


----------



## jonlin (May 14, 2012)

LOL.
Let's see what Sarah thinks.I'm not spamming, when these threads pop up, it's nice to see it from a girl's POV.
I voted Akkersdijk.


----------



## Dene (May 14, 2012)

I feel sorry for Yau >.<


----------



## Sa967St (May 14, 2012)

jonlin said:


> Let's see what Sarah thinks.I'm not spamming, when these threads pop up, it's nice to see it from a girl's POV.


It was a tough choice. 
I voted for Conny. Half-Asians are pretty cool.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 14, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> It was a tough choice.
> I voted for Conny. Half-Asians are pretty cool.


More Azn more cool.


----------



## Mikel (May 16, 2012)

Anthony Brooks


----------

